# DIY co2 water in tubbing?



## NoG0ingBack (Feb 26, 2010)

Is this okay?


----------



## Mikaila31 (Nov 29, 2009)

LOL!? IDK like where in tubing? A working DIY CO2 setup should force all the water out of the tubing as pressure builds up.


----------



## NoG0ingBack (Feb 26, 2010)

Mikaila31 said:


> LOL!? IDK like where in tubing? A working DIY CO2 setup should force all the water out of the tubing as pressure builds up.


lol well from the check valve to the bubble counter. Its only been going for about 5 hours. In my other tank i didn't have this problem just making sure.


----------



## Mikaila31 (Nov 29, 2009)

If it is still flowing through the bubble counter and not going past the check vavle then it should be fine. The check vavle should be a couple inches before the bubble counter to prevent too much tubing geting filled with water.


----------



## snyderguy (Feb 9, 2010)

pshh, you don't need a check valve.


----------



## Mikaila31 (Nov 29, 2009)

Have fun without one. Every DIY setup I ran and all my pressurized setups will reverse flow even with a check valve. The check valve is what stops the water from backing up and either ruining my pressurized equipment or making a big mess with DIY mixes. Airpumps will do the same thing as well, its not as common though because they are often placed above the water line. I've learn these things the hard way. I had a air pump fall off it stand one evening. And the next morning found my 55gal about 5 gallons short and I had some really squishy carpet. Then I had to drag the carpet shampooer out and suck up as much of it as I could, and setup a few big fans to blow on the damp carpet. Then the house is noisy with all the fans, it takes around 8 hours for carpet to fully dry. Not to mention all the extra work you have put in. In the end a check valve costs $2, the metal ones for pressurized CO2 cost $5. 

Not using a check valve is almost as risky as not having a GFCI on a fish tank, and your running a dangerous setup IMO if you use neither of these things.


----------

